# Beaver pond fishing.



## alleyyooper (Jul 27, 2020)

Several big beaver ponds in the area where I grew up or attemped to grow up. Had several times given thoughts to go fish one at least, Picked one that is huge with a high cut bank narrows and another big pond above.

Decided to just carry a small bow with a couple spinners the trout down streem like a small urtla lite rod and reel and hip boots. Started out catching small hammer handle northern pike, about every other cast. 
It was fun but not catching any eatting size pike we decided to move on. the upper pond has a area with lilly pads so decide may be some bass in that area. Ya we started catching 2 and 3 pound small mouth bass. released most of them but kept a few for a meal.

On our next foray to that beaver pond we drug a 10 foot pram thru the woods with a good deal of effort but it proved worth while. Got us out in the main channel where bigger fish were hanging rather than the shallows where the beaver had holes yu had to be careful of droppin in deep.

The pram proved unsteady for two people and was a chore to drag down narrow deer paths. I nexed borrowed a canoe a 16 foot Alum one from a friend. this proved much better and easier to get thru the woods. Back packs with bigger tackle boxes were added also and larger heavier duty rods also.

I bought my own canoe a 17 footer but found it also some times was had to get thru the woods so bought a second canoe a 14.5 footer. Some ponds even though the land owner does not fish we can not get permission to cross their land to get to. Most can be gotten to by going down stream from the nearest road or up stream. We don't care to do that how ever even though is legal the land owners see us get on the irate side and some have even shot guns near us.

We catch depending on the time of year brook trout, rainbow and brown trout. small mouth bass, perch, sun fish and blue gills, pike and bull heads.
Have never had another fisher person near by or in sight for that matter.

Al


----------



## esshup (Aug 1, 2020)

Yep, small ponds in out of the way places have amazing fishing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 2, 2020)

Best of all no crowds.

Al


----------

